# What do you make with surplus pen blanks



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2009)

a cutting board!


----------



## dntrost (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow I like that!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 21, 2009)

Good idea, but most of my excess pen blanks are not so square and uniform in size.   Your glue ups and joints look right on, nice job.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome idea.  That came out terrific.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 21, 2009)

Surplus?​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 21, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Surplus?​




Yeah..  me no comprende


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 21, 2009)

Answer: there is no such thing as surplus pen blanks. Or: pens.

BTW: I like your board. Are you giving up pen making? ;-)


----------



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2009)

No, I am actually working on the designs for the next set of clips,centerbands,etc I intend to make. I am also building 3 tables for the diningroom, 42in x48in out of walnut. I just threw this together for the fun of it. I have a dozen or more blanks that have tubes in them waiting their turn. Some of the blanks I have I would no longer use for pens they are to plain. I have a lot of walnut crotch lumber I can make pens out of. If you looked at my side tables under  the other things we make forum you can see some of the material I have. Mike


----------



## thewishman (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice use of material. Doesn't every pen maker have some blanks that they no longer consider interesting enough to use for pens? I know I have a box full that I take to IAP and woodturning meetings for give-aways. 

NCBGJ!

(Nice Cutting Board Good Job!)


----------



## seawolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Bird cabins.
Mark


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 21, 2009)

Chessmen


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Nice use of material. Doesn't every pen maker have some blanks that they no longer consider interesting enough to use for pens? I know I have a box full that I take to IAP and woodturning meetings for give-aways.



And here I thought those were premium blanks you gave me, lol.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> And here I thought those were premium blanks you gave me, lol.


 One Mans trash ...


----------



## RAdams (Jul 21, 2009)

Once, my wife asked me if we had any "Extra cash".



nice cutting board!


----------



## djpnevans (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks good but how do you write with it.
David


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 22, 2009)

So you gonna to a BLO/CA finish on that?:wink:


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 22, 2009)

I make 'surplus' pens. Malcom tibbets makes segmented bowls with sabilized pen blanks. Quite cool.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

